# New at saltwater fly fishing anybody have some tips



## REDFISHmaster14 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey guys i am new at fly fishing in saltwater and i need some suggestions on what to to and how to do it. Does anyone have some fly sugestions or maybe even spots for me to try out thanks.


----------



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

The first thing I would work on is your casting. If you live near the water or a pond or anything like that great. If not, find a park or other open space and really learn to cast. The better you can cast, the more success you are going to have.

As far as flies go, visit a local fly shop or better yet, get a vice and learn to tie. This will enhance both your enjoyment of the sport and your understanding of the fish.

Find out if there is a local flyfishing club in your area. If there is, get involved. There will more than likely be a lot of older, moor experienced fishermen that would love to help you get started.

Good luck!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

first take a lesson from a pro, get your correct form down or it can be real frustrating

bendbacks , clousers, deep minnows are a good start


----------



## REDFISHmaster14 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## davekelly (Dec 14, 2009)

What part of Texas do you reside?


----------



## REDFISHmaster14 (Dec 16, 2010)

I live in houston and do most of my fishing in west bay galveston


----------



## davekelly (Dec 14, 2009)

My suggestion would to check out texasflyfishers.org.
The Texas FlyFishers is a state registered education organization. Their web site has a lot of information. The offer a whole range of instructional programs year round. Most are free if you are a member. ( except for cost of materials. ) ( dues $24 yr )

They meet the last Tuesday of each month at Bayland Park on Bissonett (except Dec.) Good time to talk to absorb some of the collective experience of the members. The meetings start around 6:30 and are attended by 40 to 70 members.

See if you can get your peeps to bring you.


----------



## REDFISHmaster14 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Dave Lemke from Texas FlyFishers is a great casting instructor along with Marcos Enriquez at the Orvis Houston store. You would certainly enjoy the club, great group of fly fishers. You can probably pick up plenty of good fly ideas and fishing information by visiting either Orvis or IFly, both near the Galleria. 

A lot of the walk in accessible areas get tough through the winter, but if we are in two to three day warm up, you might find some reds in the state park or Christmas Bay. 

Good Luck!


----------



## REDFISHmaster14 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for the help. You have also helpped out my dad Dargeldude and pointed me to this site for some good tips. And once again thanks for the help


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

I concur with Coastal outfitters. Get out with a flyfishing guide for two reasons:

First, they will help you with your form, which is most important in the South Texas wind. 

Second, they will put you on fish, teaching you sight casting and get your confidence up.


----------



## eightweight (Nov 23, 2010)

Good suggestion to get someone to help with basic fly casting lessons to get you started. Then . . . be patient, be persistent. Fly fishing, I think, is as much art as it is sport. People love it not because it's easy, but because it's hard, and you can never really master it. There is nothing like the rush of stalking a tailing redfish in clear skinny water, making that perfect cast, and connecting. It's quite personal. And you'll never forget your first.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Need to practice casting but don't have the room or the weather? Get one of the practice casting rods from Royal Wulff. They are a 3' rod with big yarn tied to it. It might seem silly but the timing is just the same as a real deal. They are about $40 or so.


----------

